# What DSLR should I look at getting ?



## xclozano (Nov 22, 2006)

What Digital SLR should I be considering?
This would be my first DSLR-as I've been wanting to get in to photography as a hobby.
I've looked at the Canon Digital Rebel,and 40D.

what do ya'll say ?

xavier


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

xclozano said:


> What Digital SLR should I be considering?
> This would be my first DSLR-as I've been wanting to get in to photography as a hobby.
> I've looked at the Canon Digital Rebel,and 40D.
> 
> ...


As a Nikon guy, I would be remiss if I didn't recommend you look at the D40s. Great camera at that price point.

If you're considering a 40D, don't. It's not a "first DSLR" kind of camera. A 400D, otoh, would be a great purchase. I shoot with a D100, and it's way more camera than I need, and I've been at the game for more than a decade. Just never *that* serious.

Whatever you do, avoid the "kit" lenses. Get yourself a GOOD lens with the body. The camera body is rarely the weak link for the hobby photographer.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a Nikon D80 and love it. Right in the middle of the D40 and D200, with lots of D200 features. There are lots of threads on the subject here if you search some.

I chose the D80 over the XTi cuz it has better build quality. I also looked at the 30D and really liked it, but it was a few hundred more than the D80. I think I made the right choice.

I have two lenses, a 70-300 VR zoom and a 18-70 zoom I picked up used. For what I shoot, they seem to cover it for now. 

Definitely visit a camera shop and play around with the cameras you're considering. Image quality will be very similar, but feel, weight, layout, size, they will probably decide it for you. Also, lens choices and prices will too.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nikon has a 10 megapixel D60 on the way to replace the D40x.


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

I got myself a d40 with the 18-135 kit lens for about 700. The camera is small. But i like it cuz its not too bulky looking. I think the d40 is a great introductory DSLR. IMHO, nikon lens are among the best, if not the best. So you could get the d40 and buy all these different lenes and then if you ever feel the need to get a really really nice camera, u can just by the body and keep your lenes.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The PMA (Photo Marketing Association) show is going on later this week in Las Vegas and I'd hold off on making any sort of decision until all the product announcements are in.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/pma2008/


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

How serious do you want to get into photography as a hobby? The reason I ask is because it becomes a long and expensive series of upgrades if you start with low end stuff and start lusting after f2.8 zooms and f1.4 primes.

I coud go on and on and then some more about camera equipment, but I suggest you do lots of research before buying anything. try sites like

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/board/2

I shoot canon so could offer my opinions further if you like. Just provide more details about your interests and budgets. Money is better spent on a *good* lens a used camera body. I am using an old canon 10D (9 lenses, two flashes, 3 tripods, etc.) and it works just fine, sure a 20D would be nice, and a 30D would be awesome, but a 40D well that would be a dream body for me....however my 325 needs new tires and I am considering new rims as well, so the camera gear is gonna have to wait...

hope this helops


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

If you are serious about getting into photography, DO NOT GET THE NIKON D40, D40X, D60 etc!!!!!!! There are many reasons why Canon is better in the lower end cameras, the biggest reason being compatibility with lenses. those nikon cameras cannot use the higher end glass (and glass is much more important than body).

Depending on your pricepoint, I would look into either a Canon 400d or 30d, or a Nikon D50, D80 or D200 (don't know Nikons very well though).

Whatever you do, DONT skimp on glass, it is by far the most important part.

After the introductory cameras (eg d40/xt), Nikons and Canons are about the same... you just need to decide which system you are going to buy into haha. The lenses are about the same quality too, although, Leica is better than all of them (with the price it better be!).


Whatever route you decide to take, make sure you read a lot beforehand.


----------



## Rennsurfer (Jan 17, 2008)

*To each their own... but I fully recommend Nikon camera bodies and glass/lenses. The entry level models like the D40, D50, and D80 are nice. The D200 and D300 are great. And any model higher than those are incredible, if you have the funds.

Sure, there are plenty of other brands and models. Test 'em all out then decide. For me, the skin tones and everything else is more true-to-life and how the eye sees it on a Nikon... period. I shoot with a D70 and love it. The more lenses that you can acquire, the better.

Have fun!*


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It is very easy to spend more than you want. For starter, get yourself a cheap lens. Learn the basics of photography. Don't shoot into the direction of the sun unless you know what you are doing. Hold the camera still. You can't go wrong this cheap lens shooting in daylight. It does not have the speed for indoor or late afternoon light, but heck, for less than $150. This image was taken with D70s, 3 frames/sec, from about 40 feet away. I also think a packaged deal with the 18-70 f3.5-4.5 G IF-ED Lens is a good buy. *With these two lens you can cover from 18-300 without having to sell your wife or kids.*

*The gray-market version is the deal of the century for only $120*. Oddly the price has gone up about $40 from earlier in 2006, possibly because I (Ken Rockwell) identified it as such a steal. It's still a bargain.

(Ken Rockwell) I've used this lens and it works just great. It's my first suggestion as the best inexpensive addition to a standard lens like the 18 - 55 or 18 - 70 mm lenses. I prefer this G lens to the more expensive 55 - 200 AFS for it's longer range and lower price.

It's very lightweight and has a broad zoom range. At 200 mm - 300 mm it's soft at large apertures, which may be great for portraits but bad for landscapes. If using it for landscapes just put it on a tripod and stop down to f/11 at 300mm.

Personally I prefer my 70 - 210 mm f/4 - 5.6 D since it's smaller, better made, focuses faster and closer, and is much sharper wide open at 210 mm, but heck, for $150 you can't go wrong. I suspect the $310 ED version is the same as this G lens optically.

*If you want complete sharpness wide open at 200 mm and beyond you have to spend at least five times as much on a huge 80 - 200 mm f/2.8 or ten times as much on the 80 - 400 VR.*


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

This is what I did to decide on which Canon to buy:

In November I went to Costco where they have a generous 90 day return policy and purchased the 400D with two lenses 18-55mm and 100-300mm as a kit. The kit came with a how to take pictures dvd, bag and a starter memory card. Although the lenses were inexpensive they gave me some time to evaluate whether I wanted to invest more into my new hobby. My son is getting married in August and it was time to dive into the DSLR world and do it early enough to know what I am doing by the summer.

After 400 shots of my dog (he runs when I pull the camera out now) I took the advice of a semi-pro photographer and returned the 400D and bought the 40D with a 28-135mm which I purchased from a local camera shop. The difference is amazing. :thumbup:

Both are easy to learn but I think the experiance with the 400D helped in learning the basics about the 40D. I find the manual modes and tweaking the settings to get the shot I am looking for to be the most fun but the auto settings do a great job if you are in a hurry.

Also at the advice of the semi-pro I picked up a 70-200mm 2.8L IS USM lens and stepped into a whole new way of taking pictures. This hobby is becoming expensive but the shots are worth the investment. I am framing and hanging pictures all over my house and a few of them have gone to others a much appreciated gifts.

One word of advice, don't buy online unless you Google the seller and read about them. There are a lot of bad online camera companies that will be happy to take your money.

The Z is in the garage under cover and I am wishing the winter away so I can get it out and get some shots of it with the new gear.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Giddeup, can you comment on how the f2.8 lens compares with the other two?


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

Which other two lenses are you wondering about?


----------

